# Still more pics from Marty's (Saturday)



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to add some more detail to the excellent pics already posted. The event was fantastic!! Train running went without a hitch and everyone was considerate of each other's time on the tracks. Very enjoyable! I'm just going to post a fraction of the photos I took from Saturday morning:


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, it wasn't much after this point that my camera's battery ran out (nah, the battery still had juice in it but I decided to let my boy run the train and forgot to turn the camera off!) As I said, we all had a great time (with the possible exception of Marty. Talk about irony, getting the flu on Friday?!! Bummer...)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What was the temperature there? Lots of people with jackets and sweatshirts... 

Greg


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

It was chilly at first on Saturday, around 48, warmed up perfict by 11am. It turned out to be a beautiful afternoon[/b]


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

40's in the morning, but 60's in the afternoon. Good for live steam!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tk's Steve S. That great.. Not sure who is who tho.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Steve another great group of photos.

Beautiful weather, cool morning, warm afternoons, all days a delight. 

Jerry


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

The pictures from 24 Sep 2012 11:36 AM #2 & #4 are me. Tall guy with green hat on.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

That's what we need, names to match faces to people we meet here!!!! 

Thx Robby 

Dirk


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks for pics


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Robby dreaming. What green hat? Later RJD


----------

